# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  ФотоДЕКОР  3.55

## barbosso

ФотоДЕКОР

*Описание*: ФотоДЕКОР - это новая программа для оформления фотографий и создания эффектов. Буквально за пару секунд Вы сможете наложить стильную рамку, создать поздравительную открытку или коллаж. Программа включает все необходимые функции для обработки цифровых фотографий: автоматическое улучшение и редактирование, создание спецэффектов, обрамление, добавление украшений и надписей. Комплект программы включает около трёхсот различных вариантов оформления, а в полной версии их число увеличивается до тысячи!

ФотоДЕКОР имеет красивый настраиваемый интерфейс и прост в освоении. Работать с программой легко и удобно, а её возможности превосходят ожидания! Потратив всего несколько минут, Вы научитесь искусству профессионального оформления любых фотографий. Встроенная справочная система и on-line учебник помогут Вам превратить Ваши снимки в настоящие шедевры!

Итак, Вы загружаете ФотоДЕКОР и открываете первую фотографию. Сразу после этого появляется панель редактирования, где Вы сможете настроить основные параметры изображения и провести кадрирование фото. Далее, выбирая режим работы, можно обрабатывать фотографию специальными фильтрами, накладывать классические и современные рамки, создавать открытки и оригинальные коллажи. Наконец, можно просмотреть результат на полном экране, сохранить в любом популярном формате и распечатать. Программа поддерживает визуальную оптимизацию JPEG файлов. 
Доп. информация: Основные преимущества программы "ФотоДЕКОР": 
1. Удобный интерфейс и лёгкость в освоении. 
2. Пять алгоритмов автоматического улучшения фотографий. 
3. Более трёхсот вариантов оформления: рамки, маски, открытки, коллажи и их комбинации. 
4. Огромный комплект новых шаблонов в полной версии. Расширение базы шаблонов.
*Описание:* 
*Год выпуска:* 2009 
*Версия*: 3.55 
*Платформа*: Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP/Vista. 
*Совместимость с Vista*: да 
*Официальный сайт*: fotodecor.su 
*Разработчик*: AMS Software 
*Язык интерфейса*: английский + русский 
*Таблэтка*: Присутствует

*Скачать*
http://depositfiles.com/files/ollu0r3bk

----------


## Jnnov

*Внимание в файле вирус!!!*



> ФотоДЕКОР
> 
> *Описание*: ФотоДЕКОР - это новая программа для оформления фотографий и создания эффектов. Буквально за пару секунд Вы сможете наложить стильную рамку, создать поздравительную открытку или коллаж. Программа включает все необходимые функции для обработки цифровых фотографий: автоматическое улучшение и редактирование, создание спецэффектов, обрамление, добавление украшений и надписей. Комплект программы включает около трёхсот различных вариантов оформления, а в полной версии их число увеличивается до тысячи!
> 
> ФотоДЕКОР имеет красивый настраиваемый интерфейс и прост в освоении. Работать с программой легко и удобно, а её возможности превосходят ожидания! Потратив всего несколько минут, Вы научитесь искусству профессионального оформления любых фотографий. Встроенная справочная система и on-line учебник помогут Вам превратить Ваши снимки в настоящие шедевры!
> 
> Итак, Вы загружаете ФотоДЕКОР и открываете первую фотографию. Сразу после этого появляется панель редактирования, где Вы сможете настроить основные параметры изображения и провести кадрирование фото. Далее, выбирая режим работы, можно обрабатывать фотографию специальными фильтрами, накладывать классические и современные рамки, создавать открытки и оригинальные коллажи. Наконец, можно просмотреть результат на полном экране, сохранить в любом популярном формате и распечатать. Программа поддерживает визуальную оптимизацию JPEG файлов. 
> Доп. информация: Основные преимущества программы "ФотоДЕКОР": 
> 1. Удобный интерфейс и лёгкость в освоении. 
> ...

----------

